# snaring



## ct_ville33 (Sep 2, 2008)

Im just starting trapping and purchased some snares wondering on some set ups for them. To my knowledge you set them in trails, runs, under fences and such. But what im really wondering is the general set ups for them thanks for all the tips anyone has to offer.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

What state are u from? You should read the rule book to make sure u can use snares in ur state. Here in Missouri we can only use cable restraints and they have to be 2' away from a fence or anything it can get tangled in.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

if the ct in your name stands for conneticut then your not even alowed to have snares set. they were done away with in 1955.

CONN. GEN. STAT. § 26-72


----------



## ct_ville33 (Sep 2, 2008)

no thats my initials and i live in south dakota


----------



## trapperdale (Sep 16, 2008)

ct_ville33

i don't know what type of area you will be setting up in but out west i set up in vast open feilds of rye grass.

i use one trick the my grandfather taught me.
when setting up on existing grass trails or making your own in the grass
i always give my rubber boots a spray of rabbit pee when i leave the road.
you can get yote and fox to run down fake game trail by doing this old trick!
remember that using snares is the opposit of foothold trapping!
you want the target animal moving quickly through your set.

a good set up for someone new is to set up on the inside bends at the edge of the grass at the sharp turns in the trail or road. i still use this a lot.

the animals teach us all something new every day.

best of luck. have fun!


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

does anyone know if i can make a snare out of just regular string? this would just be for rabbits and maybe squirrels. if so what is the best design to make?


----------



## ioiosoiwork (Oct 8, 2008)

CT Dakotaline snares has a great site that descripes the size of the snare andheight according to each animal, hope this helps ya!


----------

